# This was on the big game page, but ought to be here



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-on-patrol/687-convicted-poacher-violates-again.html

Glad they caught this guy....again. Some people are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

What a weiner. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

They should put this guy in a cell with "Bubba". I know Bubba would enjoy an early Christmas present! 
Hope he loses his right to hunt for life.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what a joke!!!!!!!!! can't believe some people! bet he had a jeff foiles poster above his bed!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> what a joke!!!!!!!!! can't believe some people! bet he had a jeff foiles poster above his bed!


No he probably just came on this forum, read all the threads about how your only cool if you have band stacked lanyards, and decided he needed to look cool in his glory photos, just like "team DS"..... :roll:

[blockquote:1sjapav6]*Moderator note: Shaun was warned several times to stop the argumentative and insulting posts. The moderators voted to ban him from the forum for two weeks.*[/blockquote:1sjapav6]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I somehow have a feeling this is gonna turn into a mudmotor vs. motorless thread now!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Steady there guys. Don't turn this into a spitting match yet again. We ALLLLLLL agree that poachers are bad. Lets leave it at that please.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> The subject took numerous geese throughout Salt Lake City. Armed with a shotgun, pellet gun, or a suppressed .22 caliber handgun he stalked waterfowl at parks, golf courses, and hotels.


Wow. I know we all talk about it, but I didn't think anyone actually did it. :shock: I'm glad they caught him.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder if Zink is going to drop him off his staff...


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow a .22 pistol in a park or golf course.???? Good thing he didn't send a round out into traffic.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wish they'd make poaching penalties so they actually have teeth. 

Mandatory jail terms. Restricted person status. Just a couple things I think should be in line for serious and repeat offenders.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

TS30 said:


> I wish they'd make poaching penalties so they actually have teeth.
> 
> Mandatory jail terms. Restricted person status. Just a couple things I think should be in line for serious and repeat offenders.


Agreed. Especially after Foiles got off so easy. He was the one to really make an example and he got off with hardly a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dustin Richardson said:


> I wonder if Zink is going to drop him off his staff...


I heard they did, know many people that contacted Zink and told them, I do believe he even lost his job over it. Lost a lot of things for a few bands.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't post his name????


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish the DWR would have posted the ass clowns name in their story.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I wonder why they didn't post his name????


I had the same question; charges still pending I presume?


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I wonder why they didn't post his name????


Hey Clint Calder.... DONT DROP THE SOAP!!! HAHAAH Douche...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That boy ain't right....


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cletus said:


> ntrl_brn_rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they didn't post his name????
> ...


Who the hell is clint calder??


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

The moron that this article is about.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess that sheds some light on the thread below
http://www.flocknockers.com/showthread.php?p=474397


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

what an idiot.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Absolutely atrocious!!!!! Whoever this guy is he has got to go!! No respect for the resource. Another black eye on the sport of waterfowling. Sad indeed!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Very interesting story on how they caught him sad thing is they busted him last year, suspended his license and then this big bust this year.... hope he gets more than the book thrown at him....


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Holy crap,
I think this kid was at the Draper banding project last year with us. We started out at the Riverton golf course and then went to Browns pond in Draper. If it is the same kid I have a faint memory of him showing up in a lifted Ford truck with a bunch of collars hanging in the cab. Does this sound like his truck?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

shaner said:


> Holy crap,
> I think this kid was at the Draper banding project last year with us. We started out at the Riverton golf course and then went to Browns pond in Draper. If it is the same kid I have a faint memory of him showing up in a lifted Ford truck with a bunch of collars hanging in the cab. Does this sound like his truck?


Yup.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

he drives a white lifted ford with goose heads in the back window and it says "its in the blood", i went to high school with him


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TS30 said:


> I wish they'd make poaching penalties so they actually have teeth.
> 
> Mandatory jail terms. Restricted person status. Just a couple things I think should be in line for serious and repeat offenders.


amen...

* "To make matters worse, he was currently under a small-game hunting license suspension for shooting geese out of season in March, 2010."*

*^^^*imo, with that, and the "extraordinary" measures he was willing to take while under the suspension, the little punk is done hunting legally for the rest of his life...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What motivates a 20-year-old kid to do this type of thing? I've heard of guys like this before, but just don't understand it. The question is, what will it take to stop him? Clearly, his prior arrest had no effect. I wonder who bought his truck for him. Does he live at home? Can you take his guns? The truck? Weird situation for sure.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

strange strange deal... 

best of luck to the kid to get his head on straight before a tragedy happens.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

Longgun said:


> strange strange deal...
> 
> best of luck to the kid to get his head on straight before a tragedy happens.


I think its a lost cause already, hasnt stopped him before, most likely wont stop him in the future.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

agreed... i believe there are some serious self esteem issues with that boy. Im mean, whats up with all the markers? (Bands/Collars)

Its very nearly akin to the individual in Canada (if i remember right) that was killed in his groundblind by a goose poacher using a 22-250 a few years back.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

I understand the trophy value in neck collars and leg/tarsal bands. I do. 

But what i dont understand is the fact he was already in trouble for "illegally harvesting geese in march" and kept killing birds illegally.. He had already been caught, and kept breaking the law? He must think he's above the law. Typical Utah mentallity.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, wow, wowww... ive seen that particular attitude all across the country. the fact he was taking the birds in such a way, and in such close proximity to people, is on par with gross negligence. given time, ... involuntary manslaughter...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Typical Utah mentality? Wowsers...ignorance abounds. Do Utahns just have a propensity to disregard laws and break laws or something? Let's remain reasonable here fellas. 

I'd like to see the state work with the Feds to get laws on the books for restricted person status for serious and repeat offenders of poaching. I'd also like to see mandatory jail terms for poaching incidents. 10 days in the slammer might make someone think twice. And the Feds don't screw around on restricted persons possessing firearms either. Mandatory federal prison time. Guarantee if he was declared a restricted person and was facing federal time if he got busted with firearms he'd think twice about going out and poaching again.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sad thing is these kinds of dink heads only get misdemeanor charges and a slap on the wrist. I agree totally, things need to change and tougher punishments set in place to discourage anyone from poaching.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

This is sociopathic behavior, he fits the profile. He has complete disregard for anything or anybody. Such individuals are very disturbed. This has nothing to do with hunting, or typical Utah mentality. This is way out there. Like I said above, the boy ain't right.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

You know gang, I realize I am FAAARRR less traveled then many, or most even, however I have been to a few different places in my years. I have to say I take affront at the whole Utard mentality. I have been to states where people have worse ethics then anything I have ever seen here -8/- . I mean look at a few years ago back East where the guy started shooting people for hunting in an area he had a blind in. I think it is small minded to lable everything done that is unethicle or unsportsman like as Utard. Point of fact, I am 4th generation Utah born and bred, most of the guys I knew growing up or that REALLY are from Utah are some of the best hunters I know. The bad thing is that so many people have moved here from a variety of states (Countries) and think that now they are here they need to hunt and are porly equiped mentaly or experience wise to do so. I think that if we checked background of most "game pigs" and hunting "A-holes" that we would find many of them have migrated from different spots (California  ). I am sorry to hop on my soap box, but it always bugs me...... it takes more then a drivers liscense, a church membership or an in state hunting liscense to make some one a Utahn. I am not saying that there arent a bunch of hill billy inbread folks around, I am just saying that it isnt so much worse then many other states and if you think it is, remember that last I looked they had pulled down the fences that surrounded the state boarders. Sorry for the rant, it just always rubs me raw, whenI see people throwing that up there. Now as you were  :lol:

To get back to the point.... yeah this guy sucks, string him up by his jingle balls !


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know If i missed it but, --------, I personally think the guy deserves to have his name publicized to further punish him, especially if a forum guy unless it's one of "those innocent until ----"!!!!!!


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

guner said:


> You know gang, I realize I am FAAARRR less traveled then many, or most even, however I have been to a few different places in my years. I have to say I take affront at the whole Utard mentality. I have been to states where people have worse ethics then anything I have ever seen here -8/- . I mean look at a few years ago back East where the guy started shooting people for hunting in an area he had a blind in. I think it is small minded to lable everything done that is unethicle or unsportsman like as Utard. Point of fact, I am 4th generation Utah born and bred, most of the guys I knew growing up or that REALLY are from Utah are some of the best hunters I know. The bad thing is that so many people have moved here from a variety of states (Countries) and think that now they are here they need to hunt and are porly equiped mentaly or experience wise to do so. I think that if we checked background of most "game pigs" and hunting "A-holes" that we would find many of them have migrated from different spots (California  ). I am sorry to hop on my soap box, but it always bugs me...... it takes more then a drivers liscense, a church membership or an in state hunting liscense to make some one a Utahn. I am not saying that there arent a bunch of hill billy inbread folks around, I am just saying that it isnt so much worse then many other states and if you think it is, remember that last I looked they had pulled down the fences that surrounded the state boarders. Sorry for the rant, it just always rubs me raw, whenI see people throwing that up there. Now as you were  :lol:


Whoa guys, im not saying Utahns all think they are above the law in hunting. I mean as far asd driving down the stinking free way, and other thnigs like shop lifting and black friday.. WE have some pretty gnarly stories that go on around these parts...


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

I really hope they throw the book at him over this. I'm sure if he was caught doing this to some of the geese that out of the other 49 goose band most were taken with the same method. He had some pics on the avery forum a year or so ago with a bunch of banded and collared geese showing off with his buddies I wonder if they were involved. I would think so even if they only knew about what was going on. Guess we will see what happens to him. I feel he should loose all hunting rights for life. Just my .02


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Cletus said:
> 
> 
> > ntrl_brn_rebel":2b3uopp9]I wonder why they didn't post his name????[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sad thing is these kinds of dink heads only get misdemeanor charges and a slap on the wrist. I agree totally, things need to change and tougher punishments set in place to discourage anyone from poaching.


Agreed. I remember going through hunter education back in the day and how it was always said you'd lose your vehicle, gun, priviledge to hunt, decoys, and anything that was used in to participate in the crime. I can't believe how easy these poachers get let off! Take the Foiles case, he had something like 23 felonies lined up for him and instead he takes a plea deal and will be back hunting in 5 years? I'm assuming the sporting goods store Clint worked at (as their waterfowl guy :roll: ) fired him? I'm all about giving people a second chance, this guy had his and screwed up bigtime again, stick it to him.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you think any of his buddy tipped them off about him doing what he has done?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Guess we will never know duxstin.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Guess we will never know duxstin.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel bad for the person caught trespassing on Kennecot's land, I heard they don't hold back, especially in that sanctuary.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

UtahDodgeCummins said:


> I feel bad for the person caught trespassing on Kennecot's land, I heard they don't hold back, especially in that sanctuary.


they went easy on my buddy and his wife that was with him. as for the p.o.s. calder, they took all of his stuff and hauled him away. my buddy is still facing charges for "aiding poaching" and got stuff taken away as well. he may face suspension from hunting for a year or two. clint lost his job and i got a chance to talk to mark zink to get him thrown off of his pro staff position. i noticed all of clint's decoys were at the bargin bin at cabelas too. serves that piece of crap right. from what i hear, nobody has bailed him out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> UtahDodgeCummins said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for the person caught trespassing on Kennecot's land, I heard they don't hold back, especially in that sanctuary.
> ...


he been out for some time. He has been riding bucking bulls.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

oh cool. do you happen to know if he's still in magna?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> oh cool. do you happen to know if he's still in magna?


My understanding he still is.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > oh cool. do you happen to know if he's still in magna?
> ...


+1


----------

